# Difference in fit between Cair and Flock on wintec saddles



## Abbeygale (21 February 2009)

Does any body know if there is any difference in fit between the cair and flock saddles in the wintec range?  Or are they the same shape? 

Anybody had both a cair and a flock saddle on the same horse and found a difference? 

Also- does anyone know if the fit (on the horse) of the saddle differs between the Wintec GP saddle and the Isabell dressage saddle? 


Sorry - lots of questions!  Thanks for any help xx


----------



## Nailed (21 February 2009)

Personally, from a very bad experience with Cair, I will not use them any longer and would not advise there use!

I have a horse who was LOU and was never ridden again due to one of the Cair filler pipes turning down into his back and cause severe damage to his muscles (was unnoticed due to no physical signs until the damage was done!)

I'm sorry I dont know if there is a difference in fit, I would imagine if there was a difference, it would be that the Cair fitted slightly narrower.

Lou x


----------



## teddyt (21 February 2009)

Technically there shouldnt be a difference in fit because the panel is the same, just filled with a different type of flock. Havnt seen a flocked one but Cair is very hard even on new saddles and not very forgiving for moving muscles.


----------



## Abbeygale (21 February 2009)

I am thinking of getting a isabell saddle and wondering about going with flock - my mare has a cair wintec gp on at the moment - and it does fit her well (she has a really funny shaped back, part confirmation part having foals and part never having been worked at all!!) 

The cair is quite hard - but I had heard in the past that the flock was a similar firmness.  However, my mare is doing well in the wintec. 

Hmmm - food for thought - thankies xx


----------



## Maiko (21 February 2009)

I can speak from experience here! I have three Wintec saddles, two 500 dressage saddles (flocked) and a Wintec Isabell with flock. I originally purchased an Isabell with Cair, and absolutely hated it, having ridden in a flocked one that I was borrowing prior to naking my own purchase. The borrowed saddle was a new one, and the Cair was extremely unforgiving, and gave a very poor feel of the horse. I found it bouncy and uncomfortable.

I sold it and bought the flocked version, which was instantly like putting on a pair of comfy slippers, even though it was brand new. 

The flocking on all of my saddles is comfortable, not only for me, but more importantly, for the horse. In the Cair version, he became hollow and reluctant to move forward off the leg.

I a starting my youngster off at the moment, and he is very happy in the flocked Isabell. 

The shape of the saddles was exactly the same, but there is definitely a HUGE difference in the feel of the flocked to the Cair. I would not ever buy a saddle with Cair now.


----------



## Abbeygale (21 February 2009)

Thanks for your reply ronniep - that's great.  It is certainly interesting hearing these opinions on cair.  Especially what had happened to nailed's horse - and I think I will be ordering my isabel in flock very soon! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Thanks for your replies guys xx


----------



## LCobby (21 February 2009)

I tried out Cair and flock in Wintec dressage saddles. The horse hated the Cair, tail swishing and resistant,
loved the flock


----------

